# VPN on webmin



## abdelilah (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

First of all I find that FreeBSD is a real rock solid server platform even on old machinery and I really would like to thank all the people who worked on this, including forums :e

My problem is simple, I can't put a VPN sever through Webmin on my 9.1 install, Webmin doesn't recognize substitutes like Poptop and it keeps saying that pppd is missing (in case I try PPP) knowing that pppd is old story.

Could you please help, I really need to manage the stuff through the Webmin UI.

I went using openVPN, it does have a slightly better support in webmin.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2013)

abdelilah said:
			
		

> Could you please help, I really need to manage the stuff through webmin UI.


Login using ssh(1) and do this stuff by hand. Seriously.


----------



## abdelilah (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely, but I want to have a web interface that stores theses settings in case a non-unix admin wants to change something, and also I can't understand why they keep requesting this old pppd knowing that I simply can't install in my FreeBSD 9.1.


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 24, 2013)

abdelilah said:
			
		

> Absolutely, but I want to have a web interface that stores theses settings in case a non-unix admin wants to change something


Webmin support for FreeBSD is decent enough but at the time of writing also still pretty fragile, if not plain out broken at times.

I'm a heavy Webmin user myself, though I've mostly used it on CentOS Linux and quite frankly I don't see your scenario working right now. Right now I have a working basis with Webmin and Virtualmin but I had to disable quite a few plugins because they simply couldn't cope with FreeBSD (notably the plugins which allow you to selectively provide spam or virus filtering for individual websites).

More than often will you need to circumvent the whole thing and code stuff manually; in my above example I ended up configuring Postfix and ClamAV manually so that filtering is always done for all customers.

In the same way I had to resort to setting up my ipfilter firewall manually, because the plugin couldn't cope with very trivial rules.

My advice would therefore be to only use Webmin for small, trivial, tasks. This goes double if you're planning on letting people work with the server while they're not familiar with Unix-based environments, that would be a risk I'd seriously reconsider taking. In my opinion that could be a disaster in the making.


----------



## abdelilah (Apr 24, 2013)

I do agree with you ShelLuser, I ended up using openVPN which I'm configuring right now (not without issues), openVPN will be my final choice, let's begin trial and errors


----------

